# Werner Bergengruen, Das königliche Spiel | Το παιχνίδι των βασιλιάδων



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Μια και άρχισε η νέα εκδοτική και μεταφραστική σεζόν και δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε τα εργαλεία μας να σκουριάζουν αχρησιμοποίητα, μετέφρασα για τη Λεξιλογία την επόμενη ιστορία από τη συλλογή _Der letzte Rittmeister_ (του 1952) συνδυάζοντας δύο από τα βασικά πεδία μου: τα σκακιστικά και τα γερμανικά.

Ακόμη και αν δεν ξέρετε (πολλά) γερμανικά ή (πολύ) σκάκι, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα εντοπίσετε τουλάχιστον δύο μεταφραστικές επιλογές που θα σας παραξενέψουν και θα ήθελα ευχαρίστως να τις συζητήσουμε. Ακόμη και αν δεν τις εντοπίσετε εσείς, πάντως, δεν θα αργήσω να σας τις σερβίρω μόνος μου...

Μερικά στοιχεία για τη ζωή του πρακτικά άγνωστου στην Ελλάδα συγγραφέα θα βρείτε *εδώ*.

*Βέρνερ Μπέργκενγκριν
Το παιχνίδι των βασιλιάδων*

Εκείνο το βράδυ ο Αμπντάλα ελ Ζαγκάλ καθόταν μπροστά στη σκακιέρα. Βρισκόταν σε εκείνο το απόμερο κάστρο στους βράχους πάνω από τη Μάλαγα, εκεί όπου τον κρατούσε αιχμάλωτο εδώ και εφτά μήνες ο αδελφός του, ο βασιλιάς. Αντίπαλός του ήταν ένας χριστιανός σκλάβος, που του τον είχαν στείλει για παρέα συστήνοντάς τον για γερό σκακιστή. Εκτός από αυτόν, το περιβάλλον του το αποτελούσαν άντρες πιστοί στον βασιλιά, που υπηρετούσαν τον Αμπντάλα με σεβασμό αλλά δεν τον άφηναν ούτε στιγμή μονάχο. Πολλοί από αυτούς γυρόφερναν ακόμη κι εκείνη την ώρα μέσα στην αίθουσα· κάποιοι, που γνώριζαν σκάκι, παρακολουθώντας με ενδιαφέρον το παιχνίδι και άλλοι περιμένοντας να τελειώσει για να μπορέσουν να αποσυρθούν στη νυχτερινή τους ανάπαυση.

Ο Αμπντάλα είχε παίξει την κίνησή του και είχε μόλις αφήσει το κομμάτι που είχε κινήσει καθώς ήθελε να στερήσει από τον εαυτό του τη δυνατότητα να ανακαλέσει την πολυμελετημένη απόφασή του. Αμέσως σηκώθηκε όρθιος, όπως συνήθιζε να κάνει μετά από κάθε κίνηση και άρχισε να βηματίζει αργά πέρα δώθε στη μεγάλη αίθουσα, με το βλέμμα καρφωμένο στη μεγάλη σκακιέρα που σχημάτιζαν τα άσπρα και μαύρα μαρμάρινα πλακάκια του δαπέδου.

Διασχίζοντας τη μικρή απόσταση είχε περάσει κιόλας τέσσερις φορές μπροστά από τον Χουζάμ, που καθόταν στον καναπέ κοντά στο τοξωτό παράθυρο, όπου έφτανε αχνά το φως του φαναριού που κρεμόταν πάνω από το χαμηλό τραπέζι με τη σκακιέρα, στο μέσο του δωματίου. Ο Χουζάμ ήταν ένας αυλικός με λευκή γενειάδα, στον οποίο ο βασιλιάς Μουλάι είχε εμπιστευτεί τη διοίκηση του κάστρου και τη φύλαξη του Αμπντάλα.

Την πέμπτη φορά φάνηκε σαν ο Αμπντάλα να σκέφτηκε να κοντοσταθεί, σταμάτησε όμως στην έκτη.

«Πέμψε στον αδελφό μου και υπόβαλέ του την παράκλησή μου», είπε. «Ο αδελφός μου να μου επιτρέψει να μπορώ να προσκαλέσω τον έναν ή τον άλλον σκακιστή, όπως μου το επέτρεπε στο παρελθόν. Η ζωή μου ορίστηκε να είναι τόσο περιορισμένη που το παιχνίδι αυτό να είναι αρκετό να την γεμίζει. Γι’ αυτό να είναι μεγαλόθυμος τουλάχιστον στα σχετικά με το παιχνίδι αυτό. Έπαιξα πια πολλές φορές με τον Χριστιανό και αν θα μπορούσα να συγκρίνω τις επιθέσεις και τις συνήθειες άλλων παικτών με τις δικές του, θα είχε μεγάλη αξία για εμένα. Όπως γνωρίζεις έχω διάφορες ιδέες σχετικά με το σκάκι.»

Ο Χουζάμ αποκρίθηκε: «Είναι αλήθεια πως ο βασιλιάς, ο αδελφός σου, είχε επιτρέψει παλιά να δέχεσαι και άλλους σκακιστές. Τώρα όμως αποφάσισε ότι αρκεί αυτός ο σκλάβος.»

Ο Αμπντάλα άρχισε πάλι να περπατάει. Ο Χουζάμ δεν μπορούσε να δει το πρόσωπό του.

«Έπαιξα», είπε ο σκλάβος.

Ο Αμπντάλα κάθισε στη σκακιέρα να εξετάσει τη θέση.

Η απάντηση του Χουζάμ είχε επιδεινώσει τη θέση του Αμπντάλα –και δεν αναφερόμαστε τώρα στο σκάκι.

Η βούληση του βασιλιά ήταν να μη μαθαίνει ο αδελφός του όσα συνέβαιναν στον κόσμο και να μην έχει επαφές με τους προύχοντες και τους πολεμιστές που ο βασιλιάς υποπτευόταν πως κλίνουν προς την πλευρά του Αμπντάλα. Ακόμη και όταν του είχε επιτρέψει την επίσκεψη διακεκριμένων σκακιστών, είχε βάλει όρο να μην λέει κανείς τίποτε που να μην έχει σχέση με το παιχνίδι. Οι φρουροί είχαν αυστηρές εντολές να επιβλέπουν την τήρηση του όρου αυτού.

Ένας από τους σκακιστές που έρχονταν στον Αμπντάλα με την έγκριση του βασιλιά ήταν ένας άντρας που τον είχαν πάρει με το μέρος τους οι οπαδοί του Αμπντάλα. Στη ζωή, και των αρχόντων και του λαού, είναι λίγα τα πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να απεικονιστούν με πλάγιο τρόπο πάνω στη σκακιέρα. Το σκάκι που παίζουν οι Ανατολίτες έχει κάποιες διαφορές από το σκάκι των χριστιανικών λαών, ακόμη και στο πώς ονομάζουν τα κομμάτια όπως το πιο δυνατό που δεν ονομάζεται βασίλισσα αλλά βεζίρης. Ο σκακιστής έκανε κάποια σχόλια πάνω στην παρτίδα και ο Αμπντάλα σήκωνε το βλέμμα του και καταλάβαινε ότι ακολουθούσαν οι ειδήσεις. Έτσι έμαθε πως ο βασιλιάς ήταν άρρωστος και πως οι αποφάσεις στα πράγματα του κράτους βρίσκονταν, περισσότερο από ποτέ, στα χέρια του βεζίρη.

Ο σκακιστής εξυμνούσε έναν μεγάλο πρωταθλητή που ήταν γνωστός του, που κατανοούσε το σκάκι των Χριστιανών, που δεν παίζουν σε σκακιέρα με εκατόν είκοσι οχτώ τετράγωνα αλλά μόνο με εξήντα τέσσερα και έχουν άλλους κανόνες και άλλα κομμάτια· ο Αμπντάλα θα έπρεπε, το δίχως άλλο, να εξοικειωθεί και με αυτή τη μορφή του παιχνιδιού. Ο Αμπντάλα κατάλαβε το νόημα και πέτυχε από τον αδελφό του να αντικαταστήσει τον πρώτο σκακιστή με τον πρωταθλητή που ήξερε το σκάκι των Χριστιανών. Ο πρωταθλητής ήρθε και έφερε μαζί του το δικό του σκάκι.

Είχε έναν επιδέξιο τρόπο να δημιουργεί διαρκώς παρόμοιες θέσεις και να επεξηγεί τη σημασία που είχαν οι θέσεις αυτές. Πολύ σύντομα, ο Αμπντάλα έμαθε ότι ο βασιλιάς Φερδινάνδος της Αραγονίας και η σύζυγός του, η βασίλισσα Ισαβέλλα της Καστίλλης είχαν ξαναρχίσει τις εχθροπραξίες που είχαν διακόψει. Χρειάστηκαν πολλά τεχνάσματα για να απεικονιστούν όλα αυτά τα περιστατικά μπροστά στα μάτια των φρουρών, που ανάμεσά τους υπήρχαν και κάποιοι που ήξεραν σκάκι, με τρόπο που να φαίνεται ότι προέρχονται από τις φυσιολογικές μάχες των δύο αντιπάλων πάνω στη σκακιέρα. Οι επιθέσεις που ξεκινούσε ο πρωταθλητής με τη βασίλισσά του ξανά και ξανά ενάντια σε έναν πύργο χωρίς να είναι δικαιολογημένες από την εξέλιξη του παιχνιδιού βοήθησαν τον Αμπντάλα να κατανοήσει ότι είχε συμβεί ένα ανάλογο πολεμικό γεγονός. Ο Αμπντάλα φρόντισε να μην υποστηρίξει τον πύργο του γιατί ήθελε να δει αν ο αντίπαλος θα τον κατακτούσε. Ο άλλος τον πήρε και, αντίθετα σε κάθε σκακιστική συνήθεια, τον ονόμασε με το σημάδι του ορίζοντα: ανατολικό πύργο. Ο Αμπντάλα κατάλαβε ότι το φρούριο Αλχάμα είχε πέσει στα χέρια των Χριστιανών. Το φρούριο που είχε υπερασπιστεί ο ίδιος σε πολλές πολιορκίες, πριν του στερήσει ο αδελφός του την ελευθερία για να αισθάνεται εκείνος ασφαλέστερος στον θρόνο του.

Αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο μήνυμα που είχε φτάσει στον κρατούμενο. Ο Χριστιανός σκλάβος, που του τον είχε ορίσει ο ίδιος ο βασιλιάς Μουλάι για παρέα του, δεν ήταν εκεί για να φέρεται σαν άνθρωπος αλλά μόνο σαν φορέας σκακιστικής επιδεξιότητας· η παρουσία του ολοκλήρωσε τον αποκλεισμό του Αμπντάλα.

Με ανυπόκριτα παράλογη ελπίδα, ο Αμπντάλα δοκίμαζε φράσεις παρόμοιες με αυτές που δοκίμαζε στις αινιγματικές συνομιλίες του με τον μαντατοφόρο σκακιστή.

«Σκάκο στον βεζίρη!» είπε τώρα. «Ή έχεις συνηθίσεις να το λες προς τη βασίλισσα;»

«Γνωρίζω και τις δικές σας ονομασίες όσο καλά ξέρω και τις χριστιανικές», αποκρίθηκε ο σκλάβος ήρεμα, χωρίς να απομακρύνει τα ψυχρά, συλλογισμένα μάτια του από τη σκακιέρα. «Τη λέμε επίσης και Παρθένα, όπως τη Μητέρα του Θεού.»

«Σκάκο στην παρθένα!» φώναξε ο Αμπντάλα σαν να ένιωσε ξαφνικά το άγγιγμα ενός πάθους. Αμέσως χαμογέλασε πικρά, που άρκεσε μια λέξη μόνο για να τον κάνει να λησμονήσει τα τείχη του κάστρου. Ήταν περιορισμένος στο παιχνίδι πάνω σε μια σκακιέρα, αποκλεισμένος από τον αγώνα της φυλής και της πίστης του απέναντι στην παρθένα, τον γιο της παρθένας και όσους λατρεύουν την παρθένα.

Σηκώθηκε και άρχισε ξανά να πηγαίνει και να έρχεται μέσα στην αίθουσα, περνώντας πέρα μπροστά από τους φρουρούς, δώθε μπροστά από τους φρουρούς, πάνω τα πλακάκια, κάτω τα πλακάκια. Όποτε έκλεινε τα μάτια, έβλεπε τη σκακιέρα από τα πλακάκια, χωριστά τα άσπρα από τα μαύρα, χωρίς εξαίρεση, όπως είναι χωριστά η αιχμαλωσία από την ελευθερία.

Η πόρτα άνοιξε διάπλατα· στο άνοιγμά της στεκόταν ένας από τους πιστούς δορυφόρους του βασιλιά. Ο Αμπντάλα έκανε τρία βιαστικά βήματα προς τον εισβολέα· μετά στάθηκε και, σέρνοντας προς τα πίσω αργά το αριστερό του πόδι, ανακάλεσε το τελευταίο μισό του βήμα. Όσοι φρουροί κάθονταν τινάχτηκαν όρθιοι με σεβασμό. Ο Χουζάμ ξύπνησε και απόδιωξε με κόπο τη νύστα από πάνω του. Μόνο ο Χριστιανός έμεινε ακίνητος πάνω από τη σκακιέρα.

Ο δορυφόρος υποκλίθηκε ελαφρά, χωρίς να κάνει καν τον κόπο να σταυρώσει τα χέρια του.

«Έχω ένα μήνυμα για εσένα, Αμπντάλα», είπε. «Θέλεις να το ακούσεις μόνος σου ή μπροστά σε όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους;»

«Θα μείνει κρυφό το μήνυμα από αυτούς τους ανθρώπους αν το ακούσω μόνος μου;» ρώτησε ο Αμπντάλα.

«Όχι», απάντησε ο δορυφόρος.

«Πες μου λοιπόν το μήνυμα που πήρες εντολή να φέρεις.»

Ο δορυφόρος έμεινε σιωπηλός για λίγο και μετά έλυσε κάτι λευκό από το ζωνάρι του.

«Αμπντάλα», είπε, «δεν πρέπει να φοβάσαι επειδή ακόμη και ο Προφήτης έπρεπε να πεθάνει. Ο βασιλιάς, ο αδελφός σου, μου έδωσε αυτό το κορδόνι για εσένα.»

Κανείς δεν κινήθηκε τις επόμενες στιγμές. Μόνο ο Χριστιανός σήκωσε το πρόσωπό του από τη σκακιέρα και κοίταξε ξαφνιασμένος τον δορυφόρο, σαν να είχε μόλις αντιληφθεί ότι κάποιος είχε προκαλέσει αναστάτωση στο παιχνίδι.

Ο Αμπντάλα στράφηκε στο πλάι. Κανείς δεν έβλεπε το πρόσωπό του. Η ματιά του χριστιανού σκλάβου στράφηκε ξανά στο παιχνίδι. Ο Χριστιανός άπλωσε το ρυτιδιασμένο, γεμάτο μελανιασμένες φλέβες χέρι του, σαν να ήθελε να ολοκληρώσει την κίνησή του. Όμως το ξαναμάζεψε, χωρίς να καταλάβει κανείς αν δεν ήταν ακόμη απόλυτα βέβαιος για την κίνηση που ήθελε να παίξει ή αν αντιλήφθηκε ξαφνικά ότι η κίνησή του, όποια και αν επρόκειτο να είναι αυτή, θα ήταν αισχρή, κατώτερη από τις περιστάσεις, και αγωνιζόταν να καταπνίξει τον πειρασμό να την παίξει παρ’ όλ’ αυτά.

Αυτό συνεχίστηκε για λίγη ώρα. Ο Αμπντάλα στεκόταν ακόμη με την πλάτη στραμμένη. Γύρω από το φανάρι στριφογύριζαν βουίζοντας νυχτερινά πλάσματα σε διάφορα μεγέθη· πού και πού κάποιο από αυτά συγκρουόταν υπόκωφα με το κάλυμμα του φαναριού.

Ο Αμπντάλα στράφηκε ξανά μπροστά και τέντωσε υπεροπτικά το δεξί του χέρι με ανοιχτή την παλάμη σαν να περίμενε από τον θαλαμηπόλο του να του δώσει ένα γάντι. Ο δορυφόρος τον πλησίασε και απόθεσε στην παλάμη με μια υπόκλιση το κουλουριασμένο κορδόνι.

Ακούστηκε ο δυνατός κρότος ενός κομματιού που προσγειώθηκε στη σκακιέρα.

«Έπαιξα», είπε ο σκλάβος.

Ο Χουζάμ τον κοίταξε θυμωμένος. Ο Αμπντάλα χαμογέλασε περιπαικτικά με επιείκεια.

«Δεν ξέρω τι διαταγές σου έχουν δώσει», είπε στον δορυφόρο. «Επιτρέπεται να μου δώσεις μια μικρή αναβολή; Θα ήθελα να τελειώσω το παιχνίδι.» Έδειξε με το κεφάλι, διατηρώντας το χαμόγελό του, προς τον σκλάβο και πρόσθεσε: «Το βλέπεις και μόνος σου, δεν μπορούμε να του το κάνουμε αυτό.»

«Νομίζω ότι αυτή την ευθύνη μπορώ να την αναλάβω», αποκρίθηκε ο δορυφόρος. «Παίξε με την ησυχία σου, δεν θα σε πιέσω. Ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να παρατείνεις άσκοπα το παιχνίδι· ακόμη και αν κέρδιζες έτσι άλλη μία ώρα ή και δύο, σε τι θα ωφελούσε; Χώρια τη ζημιά που θα προκαλούσε στη σκακιστική σου φήμη.»

Ο Αμπντάλα κάθισε στη σκακιέρα. Κομμάτια και τετράγωνα, λευκά και μαύρα, έχασαν το σαφές περίγραμμά τους. Ο Αμπντάλα κοίταζε κατάματα στην γκρίζα θολούρα μιας συννεφιασμένης τρικυμίας.

Ξαφνικά τα σύννεφα αποσύρθηκαν και το πεδίο της μάχης προσφέρθηκε πρόθυμο στη ματιά του.

Οι στρατοί στέκονταν αντιμέτωποι, το στράτευμα του Αμπντάλα βρισκόταν στην επίθεση. Διέκρινε τη δυνατότητα της νίκης. Ταυτόχρονα διέκρινε όμως και τι τον είχε ωθήσει στην παράκλησή του: δεν ήταν το ενδιαφέρον για κάποιον παθιασμένο, που άλλωστε θα ήταν γελοίο σε μια ώρα σαν αυτή, ούτε και η επιθυμία να δώσει σαν μπακάλης μια μικρή παράταση στην τελευταία προθεσμία μιας ζωής.

Ήταν μοιραίο να τελειώσει η ζωή του Αμπντάλα ανολοκλήρωτη: μέσα στη νύχτα αυτή θα απομακρυνόταν από το μεγάλο παιχνίδι για την εξουσία και τη νίκη – αυτά που, απαλλαγμένα από κάθε τι τυχαίο, τα απεικονίζουν οι άνθρωποι στο παιχνίδι τους πάνω στη σκακιέρα. Τώρα όμως η πραγματικότητα και η απεικόνιση είχαν γίνει ένα, από εδώ και μπρος το παιχνίδι θα ήταν η ίδια η ζωή του και όχι πια κάποιο ψυχρό είδωλο ή φτωχό υποκατάστατό της. Εδώ έπρεπε να δώσει τη μάχη, εδώ έπρεπε να κατακτήσει τη νίκη· εδώ έπρεπε να δοθεί το τέλος.

Ο Αμπντάλα ζούσε τη ζωή του κάθε κομματιού. Κάθισε στον θρόνο σαν τον βασιλιά του, πίσω και μακριά από την πρώτη γραμμή της μάχης, εγκλωβισμένο στη δύναμη του μεγαλείου του, σχεδόν ανίκανο να κινηθεί μέσα στα λαμπερά χρυσοποίκιλτα ενδύματά του, κατάλληλο μόνο και μόνο για αντικείμενο λατρείας και για μάρτυρας, με την πτώση του, της ήττας ενός λαού, καθώς η νίκη είναι το έργο που έχει ανατεθεί στον βεζίρη του, που δημιουργήθηκε για να σχεδιάζει και να πράττει, για να επιτίθεται στους εχθρούς και να σπεύδει σε βοήθεια των απειλούμενων μονάδων του στρατού και, παρ’ όλ’ αυτά, να παραμένει πάντα ο δεύτερος, πίσω από το αποξενωμένο από τις μάχες είδωλο του βασιλιά. Ο Αμπντάλα ήταν ο στρατηγός κάτω από τους ηγέτες, που διασχίζει το πεδίο της μάχης από τη μια άκρη ως την απέναντι για να ασφαλίσει την απειλούμενη θέση, ήταν ο πολεμικός ελέφαντας, που προστατεύει σαν φρούριο τον βασιλιά και επιτίθεται σαν ζωντανός προμαχώνας φρουμάζοντας με σκυφτό κεφάλι, ανίκανος να κινηθεί σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατεύθυνση από την ευθεία· ο Αμπντάλα ήταν ο ιππέας που δεσμευόταν στην απόσταση και στην κατεύθυνση των περίεργων αλμάτων του αλόγου του, γιατί έπρεπε να μετριάσει την ταχύτητα ώστε να χαλιναγωγήσει τη φύση του ζώου· ο Αμπντάλα ήταν καθένας από τους βραδύπορους στρατιώτες, τους γεννημένους στα χωράφια, που δεν μπορούσαν να κοιτάξουν πιο μακριά από τα λίγα μέτρα γης μπροστά στα πόδια τους και που προορισμός τους ήταν να σκοτωθούν σαν πιόνια, ανώνυμα και άκλαυτα, εκτός από τον έναν ανάμεσά τους, που προικισμένος με αλλιώτικη καρδιά εισβάλλει βαθιά μέχρι την τελευταία από τις γραμμές του εχθρού και κατορθώνει να ξεφύγει από την τάξη των κοινών, κατακτώντας το αξίωμα ενός βεζίρη.

Ο λαμπερός κόσμος της μάχης βρίσκεται σε αναβρασμό· οι σκακιστές, όμως, κάθονται αντικριστά σαν επουράνιοι ηγέτες· εκείνοι καθορίζουν τις αποφάσεις των βεζίρηδων, τους θριάμβους και τους εξευτελισμούς των βασιλιάδων, κάθε ξεχωριστό βήμα των πολεμιστών.

Ο Χριστιανός μελετούσε την κίνησή του. Ο Αμπντάλα βάδιζε πάνω στα πλακάκια, άσπρα και μαύρα ξεχωρισμένα ανέκκλητα, όπως ανέκκλητα χωρίζεται η ζωή από τον θάνατο.

Ο Αμπντάλα στάθηκε μπροστά στον δορυφόρο, που συζητούσε ψιθυριστά και με μεγάλες διακοπές με τον Χουζάμ.

«Δεν θα έχεις λησμονήσει», είπε ο Αμπντάλα, «ότι έχω συμμετάσχει σε πολλά εγκόσμια γεγονότα και έχω προσφέρει κατά τη δύναμή μου. Ο αδελφός μου όρισε να βρίσκομαι σε άγνοια των όσων συμβαίνουν. Τώρα πια δεν έχει όμως να φοβάται ότι θα μπορούσα με τη γνώση τους να τον φέρω σε μειονεκτική θέση. Γι’ αυτό, σε παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσεις περιληπτικά πώς είναι οι περιστάσεις ως προς τον βασιλιά, το βασίλειο και τους εχθρούς. Ο αδελφός μου θα το ενέκρινε και άλλωστε δεν χρειάζεται να μου πεις κάτι που δεν γνωρίζουν ήδη οι άντρες που βρίσκονται σε αυτό το δωμάτιο ή δεν θα το έχουν μάθει ως αύριο κιόλας χωρίς να το ακούσουν από εσένα με τα αφτιά τους. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τίποτε δεν θα φτάνει πια στα δικά μου αφτιά.»

Ο δορυφόρος διαβουλεύτηκε με τα μάτια με τον Χουζάμ. Μετά άρχισε να διηγείται για την πτώση του φρουρίου Αλχάμα, αυτήν που είχε συμβεί πριν από μερικούς μήνες και ήταν ήδη γνωστή στον Αμπντάλα. Κατά την αφήγησή του, ο δορυφόρος είχε την ευγένεια να αναφέρει τα κατορθώματα του Αμπντάλα για την άμυνα του Αλχάμα. Συνεχίζοντας, παρουσίασε την εικόνα μιας συγκεχυμένης και αντιφατικής κατάστασης, όπως παρουσιάζεται συχνά στα διαλείμματα ανάμεσα στις μάχες. Ο δορυφόρος δεν επέτρεψε στον εαυτό του να διατυπώσει γνώμες · ο βασιλιάς Φερδινάνδος και η βασίλισσα Ισαβέλλα είχαν αφήσει να εννοηθεί η διαθεσιμότητά τους για διαπραγματεύσεις.

«Τι θα ζητήσουν;» ρώτησε ο Αμπντάλα.

«Από όσα ακούγονται, ετήσιο φόρο υποτέλειας, εδαφικές παραχωρήσεις, παράδοση ομήρων και επιπλέον την άνευ όρων ανοχή της χριστιανικής λειτουργίας και του προσηλυτισμού στον χριστιανισμό μέσα στην επικράτεια του αδελφού σου».

«Και ο αδελφός μου;» ρώτησε ο Αμπντάλα.

«Ο αδελφός σου έπαθε συμφόρηση πριν από δέκα μέρες.»

Ο δορυφόρος είχε κοντοσταθεί προς στιγμή. Μετά δεν δίστασε όμως να αναφέρει αυτό που γνώριζαν άλλωστε οι πάντες. Κι αυτό γιατί ο βασιλιάς Μουλάι είχε πάθει τη συμφόρηση μέσα στο τζαμί, την ώρα που βρίσκονταν πολλοί πιστοί εκεί.

Ο Αμπντάλα τύλιξε το λευκό κορδόνι ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα και στα μπράτσα του. Το τράβηξε δυνατά με τα χέρια του, κυριαρχώντας στην ξαφνική τρεμούλα που τα είχε κυριεύσει.

Ο δορυφόρος συνέχισε βιαστικά. Ο βασιλιάς Μουλάι είχε ξαναβρεί σύντομα τις αισθήσεις του, μαζί με την υπακοή των άκρων του και την κίνηση της γλώσσας του. Οι προσωπικοί γιατροί του όμως δεν είχαν σταματήσει να ανησυχούν. Ανησυχούσε και ο βασιλιάς, κυρίως για τη διαδοχή του από τον μικρό του γιο.

«Και η ανησυχία αυτή αποτέλεσε την αφορμή για την αποστολή σου;» ρώτησε ο Αμπντάλα.

Ο δορυφόρος έγνεψε καταφατικά.

«Έπαιξα», είπε ο σκλάβος.

Οι σκέψεις του Αμπντάλα απομακρύνθηκαν από εκείνο το μακρινό παιχνίδι και επέστρεψαν στο ασπρόμαυρο πεδίο της πραγματικότητάς του, όπου περίμενε την επίθεση του αντίπαλου βεζίρη.

«Σε ευχαριστώ», είπε στον δορυφόρο. Επέστρεψε στο τραπέζι.

Έπαιξε την απάντησή του όρθιος και περπάτησε ως το παράθυρο.

Το παράθυρο, που ήταν ασφαλισμένο με καγκελωτό καφασωτό, έβλεπε στον Βορρά. Η νύχτα ήταν αφέγγαρη και συννεφιασμένη. Μπορούσε να φανταστεί τα περιγράμματα των βουνών. Ο Αμπντάλα τα είχε παρατηρήσει τόσες πολλές φορές που πίστευε πως αναγνώριζε την κάθε κορυφή τους.

Στη λιμνούλα κόαζαν τα βατράχια. Πάνω στο πρόσωπο του Αμπντάλα έπεφταν τα εισερχόμενα σμήνη που υπάκουαν στο κάλεσμα του φαναριού. Ακούστηκε το λάλημα ενός κόκορα. Στο δεύτερο λάλημά του όμως σταμάτησε ντροπιασμένος στα μισά, αφού το χάραμα αργούσε τρεις ώρες ακόμη.

Ο Αμπντάλα προσπάθησε να εντοπίσει τα γνωστά αστέρια, εκεί όπου δεν μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν αλλαγές. Στο τέλος δεν ήξερε όμως αν τα έβλεπε με τα μάτια του ή αν τον ξεγελούσε η γνώση του για τη θέση τους.

Ο Αμπντάλα άκουσε την πόρτα να ανοίγει και κάποιον να μπαίνει μέσα. Καθώς όμως η θέση των αστεριών τον ενδιέφερε περισσότερο, δεν γύρισε να δει.

Ακούστηκαν ψιθυριστές συζητήσεις και μετά ακούστηκαν πολλά βήματα να εγκαταλείπουν το δωμάτιο.

Ο Αμπντάλα άκουσε τον Χριστιανό να παίζει ένα κομμάτι και να ρίχνει ένα άλλο κομμάτι μέσα στο κουτί. Είχε χάσει έναν πεζικάριο, δεν ήταν μεγάλη η απώλεια για τον στρατό του. Στρατιώτης χωρίς ηγέτη, ο νεκρός πετάγεται μέσα στο κουτί, το παιχνίδι συνεχίζεται, το τέλος παραμένει κρυφό, με το τέλος του παιχνιδιού ξεχνιούνται και οι σκοτωμένοι, στήνονται καινούργια παιχνίδια, καινούργιοι λαοί μπαίνουν στο σχέδιο. Κι όμως: καθένας από τους προκαθορισμένους για εφήμερες θυσίες και εφήμερους θριάμβους, καθένας από τους βασιλιάδες και τους βεζίρηδες και τους στρατηγούς, καθένας από τους απλούς ανθρώπους είχε ζήσει τη ζωή του, είχε τη θέση του στον κόσμο, ήταν έστω για κάτι το μικρό αναντικατάστατος, όμοια με αυτά τα αόρατα αστέρια.

«Έπαιξα», είπε ο Χριστιανός.

Ο Αμπντάλα γύρισε από το παράθυρο με σκληράδα στο πρόσωπο.

Ο Χουζάμ και ο δορυφόρος σωματοφύλακας δεν βρίσκονταν πια μέσα στην αίθουσα.

Ο Αμπντάλα κάθισε κάτω. Η σκακιέρα τού φαινόταν σαν τον νυχτερινό ουρανό πίσω από τα καφασωτά κάγκελα. Συνέχισε να σκέφτεται τα αστέρια, που ο προορισμός τους του ήταν άγνωστος, όπως και ο προορισμός του παιχνιδιού πάνω στη Γη. Απόδιωξε όμως αυτές τις σκέψεις γιατί είχε να καθοδηγήσει τις κινήσεις των ηγετών και των στρατών του. Ένιωθε ότι οι πράξεις των ανθρώπων και των λαών οδηγούνται σε σκοπούς που είναι άγνωστοι στον οδηγό τους και δεν χρειάζεται καν να αναρωτηθεί γι’ αυτούς· και πως οι μάχες δεν δίνονται ποτέ για κάποιον σκοπό αλλά πάντοτε για μία νίκη.

Ο Αμπντάλα τέντωσε το χέρι του για να κάνει ροκέ. Ακούστηκε θόρυβος και έστρεψε το κεφάλι του προς την πόρτα, το χέρι έμεινε τεντωμένο. Ο αντίχειρας και ο δείκτης, που είχαν ξεκινήσει να πιάσουν τον πύργο, ολοκλήρωσαν στον αέρα την κίνησή τους χωρίς καν να το αντιληφθεί.

Ο Χουζάμ και ο δορυφόρος είχαν επιστρέψει. Πίσω τους ακολουθούσαν τρεις άντρες με γυμνά γιαταγάνια στα χέρια τους και σταγόνες ιδρώτα στα κοκκινισμένα πρόσωπά τους.

Η πόρτα έμεινε ανοιχτή, στον διάδρομο ακούγονταν κλαγγές και ομιλίες.

Ο Αμπντάλα δεν είχε αναγνωρίσει ακόμη τους άντρες που άρχισαν να φωνάζουν άγρια: «Ο βασιλιάς είναι νεκρός!» -- «Ο βεζίρης στη φυλακή!» — «Αμπντάλα ελ Ζαγκάλ!» — «Στη Μάλαγα!» — «Πρέπει να γίνεις βασιλιάς!»

Ο Αμπντάλα σηκώθηκε αργά, με τα λυγισμένα ακροδάχτυλά του πάνω στο τραπέζι να στηρίζουν το σώμα που ορθωνόταν.

Ο Αμπντάλα έπιασε με το αριστερό του χέρι στο μέρος της καρδιάς, που ο χτύπος της αντήχησε στις βιαστικές αναπνοές του. Το δεξί του χέρι έκανε μια κίνηση σαν να ήθελε να καθησυχάσει κάποιον.

Όλοι έπεσαν καταγής. Μόνο ο χριστιανός σκλάβος έμεινε να κάθεται στο τραπέζι κουνώντας ενοχλημένος το κεφάλι.

Ο Αμπντάλα πήγε μέχρι το παράθυρο και πήρε ανάσες χωρίς να βλέπει ούτε βουνά ούτε αστέρια, που άλλωστε είχαν το καθένα τους τη θέση του. Επέστρεψε στο κέντρο της αίθουσας και παρατήρησε ότι είχε πετάξει το κορδόνι από το παράθυρο.

«Αμπντάλα ελ Ζαγκάλ!» ακούγονταν κραυγές από τον διάδρομο.

Ο Αμπντάλα χαμογέλασε αμυδρά και είπε: «Αφήστε με να τελειώσω το παιχνίδι μου. Μετά θα καβαλήσουμε τα άλογά μας και θα φύγουμε μαζί.»

Κάθισε απέναντι από τον Χριστιανό. Όλοι έμειναν σιωπηλοί από σεβασμό. Ο Αμπντάλα έπαιξε.

Καθώς συνεχιζόταν το παιχνίδι, έγνεψε ξαφνικά στον δορυφόρο να καθίσει δίπλα του στον καναπέ. Έβγαλε όλα τα δαχτυλίδια από τα δάχτυλά του, πήρε τα χέρια του δορυφόρου στα δικά του και τα γέμισε με τα κοσμήματα, χωρίς να πάρει τα μάτια του από τη σκακιέρα.

Ακολούθησαν άλλες πέντε κινήσεις. Ο Χριστιανός έγινε ματ.

Ο Αμπντάλα σηκώθηκε και είπε:

«Είσαι ελεύθερος. Γύρνα στους ανθρώπους σου και δώσε τους το μήνυμά μου: “Σκάκο στον βασιλιά! Σκάκο στη βασίλισσα! Σκάκο στην παρθένα!”»​


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

Ωραιότατη η μετάφραση. Δεν αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι μετάφραση ή από ποια γλώσσα. Η ιστορία, έτσι κι έτσι. Με έχει καταστρέψει ο Ιζνογκούντ: οι ιστορίες για βεζίρηδες θέλω να έχουν πολλή δολοπλοκία.  Οι μεταφραστικές επιλογές που θέλω να καταλάβω είναι το σκάκο και ο δορυφόρος. Κατά τ' άλλα, καλύτερο φαίνεται να είναι να σ' αφήνουμε στο σπίτι σου παρά να σε σέρνουμε σε συνάξεις.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2014)

O δορυφόρος μού φάνηκε πολύ οικείος λόγω κλασικής παιδείας. :cheek: Επίσης μού άρεσε πολύ και αυτή η χαμηλότονη αφήγηση, το "αφελές" ύφος και η σχεδόν γραμμική εξέλιξη --που μόνο τέτοια δεν είναι, στην πραγματικότητα. Η μουσική του διηγήματος έχει πολλούς... υποήχους. Το ότι δεν γνωρίζω τη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου για να κάνω αντιπαραβολή δεν με χαλάει καθόλου. Είναι σαν να έχει γραφτεί στα ελληνικά.
Το "σκάκο", πάλι ομολογώ κοκκινίζοντας ότι πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Είναι ο ενικός του σκάκι; :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Το "σκάκο", πάλι ομολογώ κοκκινίζοντας ότι πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Είναι ο ενικός του σκάκι; :)



Εδώ περιμένεις να λέει τρία ματ. Το «σκάκο» μού θυμίζει «σαχ», που το θυμάμαι για απειλή προς το βασιλιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2014)

Για τις σκακιστικές γλωσσικές επιλογές (και το «σκάκο!»), πρέπει κανείς να έχει ανατρέξει στη γνώση που έχει συγκεντρώσει ο Σαραντάκος (Ταξίδι σε 64 τετράγωνα: οι λέξεις της σκακιέρας) από όπου η φράση:

Σε ένα μεταγενέστερο βυζαντινό κείμενο, της εποχής της άλωσης, ο ιστορικός Δούκας αφηγείται ότι ο Βαγιαζήτ με τον γιο του έπαιζαν «ζατρίκιον, ό οι Πέρσαι σαντράτζ καλούσιν, οι δε Λατίνοι σκάκον», όπου αναγνωρίζουμε και τις τρεις ονομασίες τη μία πλάι στην άλλη. 

Πρέπει, επίσης, να πάρει υπόψη του ότι στα γερμανικά η λέξη Schach (που σημαίνει και το παιχνίδι αλλά και το «σαχ!», την απειλή στον βασιλιά) έχει ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα εδώ και 2-3 αιώνες, με αποτέλεσμα αφενός να έχει δώσει π.χ. τη φράση in Schach halten, που σημαίνει να έχεις κάποιον υπό έλεγχο και αφετέρου να έχει μετατραπεί σε επιφώνημα ισοδύναμο του «Επίθεση!» Ο Γερμανός δεν θα διστάσει να πει «Schach στην ακρίβεια!» ή κάτι ανάλογο.

Καμία σχέση με τη χρήση του «ρουά!» που ήταν πιο συνηθισμένο παλιά στα ελληνικά για την επίθεση εναντίον του βασιλιά του σκακιού -- χώρια που την επίθεση στη βασίλισσα την ανακοίνωναμε (όταν συνηθιζόταν αυτό) με το «ρεν!». Σήμερα, υπό την επίδραση της νεότερης ορολογίας, οι σκακιστές χρησιμοποιούν το «σαχ!» και οι νεότεροι, μάλιστα, το αγγλικό «τσεκ!»

Επιστρέφοντας στο κείμενο, ακόμη και χωρίς το πρωτότυπο, αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα στην κατακλείδα της ιστορίας. Στα γερμανικά, ο νέος βασιλιάς ανακοινώνει, προφανώς, την απειλή: «Schach στον βασιλιά, Schach στη βασίλισσα, Schach στην παρθένα!». Προς τα αγγλικά, η μετάφραση με το check θα κυλούσε νεράκι, αλλά πώς να το μεταφράσεις αυτό με τα γλωσσικά εργαλεία που έχεις στα ελληνικά; «Ρουά στον βασιλιά, ρεν στη βασίλισσα, σαχ στην παρθένα!»; Κτγμ, έτσι θα βγάλεις γέλιο.

Ανατρέχεις λοιπόν σε κάτι παλιότερο (αυτό που αποκαλούσαν οι «Λατίνοι "σκάκον"») και σκαρώνεις μια απόδοση που πιστεύεις ότι, ακόμη και αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος όλα τα ετυμολογικά και γλωσσικά ντεσού, θα την καταλάβει και θα την «αναγνωρίσει» ως ενδεχομένως παλαιακή μορφή των «ρουά, σαχ, τσεκ» κλπ.. Φυσικά, φροντίζεις να την εισαγάγεις από νωρίτερα (εκεί στον διάλογο με τον βεζίρη και τη βασίλισσα), στην πρώτη χρήση του Schach.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εκεί με τη βασίλισσα και την παρθένα κρύβεται άλλο ένα, πιο περίπλοκο γλωσσικό σκακιστικό, μάλλον αδιαφανές ακόμη και για τον γερμανόφωνο αναγνώστη, και επειδή δεν υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά ούτε στο πιο πάνω του Σαραντάκου (δεν υπήρχε λόγος, άλλωστε), αξίζει μια μνεία. Γιατί «λένε οι χριστιανοί τη βασίλισσα και παρθένα»;

Μα, πολύ απλά, επειδή το αραβικό _firz_ του βεζίρη δεν απέχει πολύ ηχητικά από το γαλλικό vierge! (Μπορείτε να δείτε κάποια από αυτά τα ετυμολογικά ταξίδια και *εδώ*).


Για την άλλη επίμαχη επιλογή (2/2, νίκελ! :)), το γερμανικό κείμενο χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο Trabant. Θα μπορούσα να τον αποδώσω ως σωματοφύλακα, αλλά ουσιαστικά βρισκόμαστε ακόμη στην αρχαία εποχή, έχουμε να κάνουμε με Ανατολίτη μονάρχη, οι δορυφόροι του Ξέρξη είναι μια οικεία (ελπίζει κανείς) αναλογία (που υπάρχει όμως και στα λεξικά) ...ε, και το ρισκάρισα. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 5, 2014)

Εγώ την ιστορία τη βρήκα απολαυστική, εκτός των άλλων και επειδή υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο ιστορικών γεγονότων. Η μετάφραση εξαιρετική, εννοείται.

Δύο πράγματα μου έκαναν εντύπωση κι εμένα. Πρώτα ο σκάκος, βέβαια, αλλά ο Δρας τα εξήγησε ήδη όλα τα σχετικά με τη λέξη, κι έπειτα η επιλογή του δορυφόρου. Όχι φυσικά γιατί πρόκειται για λέξη άγνωστη ;), αλλά διότι: 1. την έχουμε συνδέσει με την αυλή των Αχαιμενιδών, όπου υπήρχε και φαρετροφόρος κ.ο.κ. (για όλα τα όπλα του Μεγάλου Βασιλέα) 2. ξέρουμε ότι όντως έφερε δόρυ κι όχι κάποιο σπαθί; Εδώ παρακαλώ τον Δρα να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με τη χρήση του Trabant. Δεν δηλώνει και τον σωματοφύλακα ή τον φρουρό;

Αρχαία πάντως εποχή το 1485 και το τέλος του εμιράτου της Γρανάδας των Νασριδών δεν θα τα έλεγα. :)

Μη γίνομαι όμως αδίκως μίζερος. Μου άρεσε πολύ! Μερσί, Δρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> 2. ξέρουμε ότι όντως έφερε δόρυ κι όχι κάποιο σπαθί; Εδώ παρακαλώ τον Δρα να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με τη χρήση του Trabant. Δεν δηλώνει και τον σωματοφύλακα ή τον φρουρό;


Όχι, δεν έχουμε καμία μνεία πώς ήταν εξοπλισμένος, από την αφήγηση φαίνεται να ήταν κάποιος υψηλόβαθμος αυλικός, στενά έμπιστος του βασιλιά. Και ναι, δεν το έγραψα με σαφήνεια πιο πάνω, αλλά Trabant είναι (και) ακριβώς αυτό, ο σωματοφύλακας ή φρουρός (δες π.χ. γερμ. βικιπαίδεια), όπου όμως γίνεται και η άμεση σύνδεση με το λατινικό _satellites_). Αν ο επιμελητής μου επέμενε να το κάνω σωματοφύλακας, μπορεί και να το δεχόμουν (μουρμουρίζοντας) αλλά θα διατύπωνα την ένσταση γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε ο συγγραφέας τον αντίστοιχο γερμανικό όρο: Leibwächter. (Αντίθετα, χρησιμοποιείται μία φορά το Leibtrabant -- ίσως για να βοηθήσει τον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό το Trabant.) Άλλωστε, ο δορυφόρος (με την έννοια του σωματοφύλακα) υπάρχει π.χ. και στο *ΛΚΝ *(ένν. ΙΙΙ).)



Rogerios said:


> Αρχαία πάντως εποχή το 1485 και το τέλος του εμιράτου της Γρανάδας των Νασριδών δεν θα τα έλεγα. :)


Σωστή και δίκαιη η ένσταση! Από την άλλη, όταν μπαίνουν δορυφόροι ;) και χατζαροφόροι στο δωμάτιο... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Εγώ την ιστορία τη βρήκα απολαυστική, εκτός των άλλων και επειδή υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο ιστορικών γεγονότων.


Και μια παραπομπή για την επίλυση της «μυστηριώδους» παρατήρησης του φίλου Ρογήρου (και για την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας): 

Abū '*Abd Allāh* Muhammad az-Zaghall (the Valiant) (c.1444 – c.1494) was the twenty-third Nasrid ruler of Granada in Spain. Christians called him Muhammed XIII *el Zagal*.
A strategist of renown, Muhammed fought in the Granada War next to his brother Abu l-Hasan Ali, also known as "*Muley* Hacen". *After passing the throne to his nephew* Muhammed XII, "el Zagal" ruled over a fractured remnant of the kingdom in its last days.

(wikipedia)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια παραπομπή για την επίλυση της «μυστηριώδους» παρατήρησης του φίλου Ρογήρου (και για την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας):
> 
> Abū '*Abd Allāh* Muhammad az-Zaghall (the Valiant) (c.1444 – c.1494) was the twenty-third Nasrid ruler of Granada in Spain. Christians called him Muhammed XIII *el Zagal*.
> A strategist of renown, Muhammed fought in the Granada War next to his brother Abu l-Hasan Ali, also known as "*Muley* Hacen". *After passing the throne to his nephew* Muhammed XII, "el Zagal" ruled over a fractured remnant of the kingdom in its last days.
> ...



Κι επίσης εδώ. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε και πολύ μάλιστα, Δόκτορα!

Επί των γλωσσικών, αν επιτρέπεις, δυο λόγια: Πρώτον, το δορυφόροι είναι μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω ανάλυση.

Δεύτερον, για τον βεζίρη που έγινε παρθένα (! —θυμήσου ότι ένα σωρό βεζίρηδες ήταν ευνούχοι)



drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί «λένε οι χριστιανοί τη βασίλισσα και παρθένα»; Μα, πολύ απλά, επειδή το αραβικό _firz_ του βεζίρη δεν απέχει πολύ ηχητικά από το γαλλικό vierge! (Μπορείτε να δείτε κάποια από αυτά τα ετυμολογικά ταξίδια και *εδώ*).



Να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα, γιατί το ιταλικό ετυμολογικό που παραπέμπεις το λέει κάπως βεβιασμένα. Λέει δηλαδή ότι η παρετυμολογία σε *vierge* στα γαλλικά έγινε επειδή στα περσικά η λέξη *ferz* σημαίνει τον κοντοτιέρο (_condotierro d’esercito_, δηλαδή μισθοφόρο) και δίπλα βάζει τη λέξη_ visir_. Αλλά αυτό είναι ανακρίβεια. Ο βεζίρης στα αραβικά λέγεται *ουαζίρ*, και είναι άλλη λέξη (η πρώτη σημασία του: «βοηθός»). Στα περσικά το πιόνι που για μας είναι η βασίλισσα λέγεται *φερζ* (βρίσκω την ετυμολογία στο ρωσικό Βικιλεξικό), που σημαίνει «σπουδαίος, μορφωμένος», και με συγγενική σημασία «ταχύς, γρήγορος». Και στο θαυμάσιο αυτό βιβλίο του 1813 που λέγεται Παντολογία (!) ξεκαθαρίζουν ότι το _φερζ_ δεν σημαίνει ούτε βασίλισσα ούτε στρατηγό (= βεζίρη), αλλά eminent, distinguished, κι από αυτές τις σημασίες βγαίνει άλλο όνομα ουσιαστικό *φερζιί* που σημαίνει science, learning, wisdom.

Ρουά—ρεν μας έκανες Δόκτορα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

Μμμ, κατάλαβα... Όταν θα προβιβαστεί η Λεξιλογία, θα λέγεται Παντολογία!


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

Φαρσί


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2014)

Να πω μόνο τις ευχαριστίες μου, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2014)

Ε, ας προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μικρό αντίδωρο για ευχαριστώ σε τόσα αντικεράσματα που φέρατε. Υπάρχει μια γλώσσα στην Ευρώπη (χώρας μέλους της ΕΕ, όχι τα τούρκικα, δηλαδή) όπου ο βεζίρης διασώζεται ως επίσημη σκακιστική ονομασία του ισχυρότερου κομματιού στη σκακιέρα (το λένε και βασίλισσα, φυσικά, αλλά αναφέρομαι στο επίσημο). Αυτή: Βέζιρ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

Ε, αφού βάλαμε τόσα, να μην παραλείψουμε ένα πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο:

Marilyn Yalom. _Η γέννηση της βασίλισας του σκακιού_


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, ας προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μικρό αντίδωρο για ευχαριστώ σε τόσα αντικεράσματα που φέρατε. Υπάρχει μια γλώσσα στην Ευρώπη (χώρας μέλους της ΕΕ, όχι τα τούρκικα, δηλαδή) όπου ο βεζίρης διασώζεται ως επίσημη σκακιστική ονομασία του ισχυρότερου κομματιού στη σκακιέρα (το λένε και βασίλισσα, φυσικά, αλλά αναφέρομαι στο επίσημο). Αυτή: Βέζιρ.



Και το άλογο το λένε —τι άλλο;— *ουσάρο*!


----------

